# international dressage levels??



## equestrianfanatic (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello!!  I'm trying to figure out how the american dressage levels translate into those of other countries. I know sometimes they aren't 1,2,3, their introductory, medium and so on or the levels are represented by letters like level M.
Also if possible what is the equivalent of the dressage levels into other competitions like show jumping, just in terms of difficulty.
I am just very confused and the internet is not being helpful.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

In Germany, both dressage and jumping have the levels (from lowest to highest): E, A, L, M, S, and then the international levels after that. In dressage, I guess they roughly translate into the levels Training, 1, 2, 3, 4. As far as I know, M / Level 3 is when horses are started to be ridden in double bridles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

In Australia, our dressage levels are Prep, Preliminary, Novice, Elementary, Medium, Advaned, Prix St George, Inter I, Inter II and Grand Prix. Our prep is walk/trot and is only really offered at local level. Prelim is walk/trot/canter and I think is the equivalent of the US's training. Then I'm fairly sure it roughly goes Novice = 1st, Elem = 2nd, Medium = 3rd, Advaned = 4th and then the FEI levels are the same.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just remembering that anything from PSG is FEI endorsed - so it's the same whever you are in the world.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Horses in Germany begin dressage in a double bridle at L level  Not right at the start of L though, but about a 1/3 of the way through the tests.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooops, sorry. My mistake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

